# Can Lampe Dunk



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

I was Wondering cuz everytime I have seen him play he always lays it in or when he is under the basket he 2 hand taps it. he is 7 feet tall and Slavko I have seen him play once he had 1 dunk but it didn't count although it was funny he was hangin on the rim and his feet were preety much touchin the ground. IMO eddy curry is a better athlete than lampe. lampe is 7-0 270 pounds and has no athletiscm. KAman is a better athlete,


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

this is from speculation of a few gameS? give him a break


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

he dunked yesterday didnt he? when he putin 25 pts 11 boards


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Lampe can't jump and he is pretty slow.

He is simply not a good athlete. That was already known before the draft.
Against the Suns he was all alone on a fastbreak going to the hoop with nobody trying to challenge and he layed it in!


----------



## BillyMadison (Jun 26, 2003)

Dontlisten to Amare... he's the same guy that tagged Leandrino Barbosa as "Leandrinho Starbosa"... Yea, his 2 points in 22 minutes was impressive last night....


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

What does a nickname have to do with anything?

Besides that Barbosa is still recovering from an hip injury, is out of shape because he had visa problems and couldn't participate in the Suns summer camp before the RMR.
He is not 5 full days with the team only now.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BillyMadison</b>!
> Dontlisten to Amare... he's the same guy that tagged Leandrino Barbosa as "Leandrinho Starbosa"... Yea, his 2 points in 22 minutes was impressive last night....


And I've seen Lampe put up 3pt efforts in the Summer League too. Whats your point?

Lampe isn't very athletic or agile, and it was known before the draft. A lot of Knick fans are too stubborn to acknowledge it though. Lampe is still a steal, and a 6'11 guy who can shoot the rock is valuable on anyteam, no matter how athletic.

Lampe, Van Horn, Knight, Doleac ... Boy their building a dyansty there in New York.


----------



## BillyMadison (Jun 26, 2003)

My point was... BigAmare admitted that he hadn't seen Lampe play a few days after the draft.... how can you judge a player who you haven't seen? You're just reading other peoples stuff... forumlate your OWN opinions... and I STILL Doubt you've seen Lampe play.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BillyMadison</b>!
> Dontlisten to Amare... he's the same guy that tagged Leandrino Barbosa as "Leandrinho Starbosa"... Yea, his 2 points in 22 minutes was impressive last night....


I have to agree with BigAmare. I have seen Lampe play 3 times in the summer league, and he appears to be very slow and have very little jumping ability.

Maybe he is sorely out of shape, but the Dirk comparisons are way off. He is nowhere near the athlete Dirk is.


----------



## columbo (Jun 11, 2003)

I've seen him play for 5 games on the nba tv. He can shoot and is about 50% shooter but that's all he can do. Raw as far as the skills , not athletic. Well it's true he doesn't dunk and he is lucky right now in the summer league cause most of the players are short or scrubs or both but he will get rejected like a bad date if he continues to ***** foot around the basket.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!
> I was Wondering cuz everytime I have seen him play he always lays it in or when he is under the basket he 2 hand taps it.


You are forever asking if somebody can dunk. Yes Lampe can dunk. It's only a few people in the NBA that can't dunk. I will make the assumption that every rookie from this year's draft can throw it down.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> He is nowhere near the athlete Dirk is.


Wow, that's really saying something...especially since Dirk isn't much of an athlete himself. lol

I haven't gotten the chance to see him play yet. The Knicks play on NBATV tomorrow afternoon, right? If they do, I'll try to check out their game.


----------



## wichtelmann (Jun 12, 2003)

BigAmare always writes about things he doesn't know or people he hasn't seen. Whenever I read a post and think this person can't be for real I always see it's it's posted by BigAmare. I wish I could see a list of all posts he has ever made because some are very hilarious. Way to go!


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!
> I was Wondering cuz everytime I have seen him play he always lays it in or when he is under the basket he 2 hand taps it. he is 7 feet tall and Slavko I have seen him play once he had 1 dunk but it didn't count although it was funny he was hangin on the rim and his feet were preety much touchin the ground. IMO eddy curry is a better athlete than lampe. lampe is 7-0 270 pounds and has no athletiscm. KAman is a better athlete,



He dunked yesterday. Eddy Curry is a better athlete then lampe, so what? Lampe is a better shooter and ball handler. As for Lampe being 270, are you on acid? You probably need to get your T.V. fixed. 


My opinion on Lampe after watching him in a couple games goes as follows: 


People here say he is slow. While I'll conceed that he is certainly not quick I think everyone is forgetting that he is 
A. 7 feet tall and 
B. A child. 

He doesn't appear to be slow and stiff as much as he appears to be lost, much in the same way Kwame brown is. He gets seperated from his defender very easily, mostly I believe because he over committs and hasn't had time to adjust to how much quicker the NBA game is. Simple mistakes of youth and nothing more. He can shoot, and gets pushed out of the paint a lot, but at least he knows where to be and what to do. He lays things but so do must Europeans, The way you guys talk you'd think Athleticism is the end all be all of a players measure. Take a look at people like Darius Miles or quentin richardson. Both are spectualar athletes but so what? They both suck! The comparisions to Dirk is just racial bias, he is just a white guy who is raw and can shoot, however before you attempt to label him remember he is barely 18. Why even try to finalize any of his ability. Wait until he can legally drink in 3 years.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

How do you pronounce this guy's name?

So far I just call him Magic Lamp.


----------



## mrfrodo (Apr 18, 2003)

Im pretty sure his name is pronounced:

Mah-Chay Lamp-pay

That is how I remember to say it right........


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> How do you pronounce this guy's name?
> 
> So far I just call him Magic Lamp.



:laugh: :laugh: 

Good one!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Can shoot but can't move - he should have joined the 80's Bucks- Brad Lohaus,Jack Sikma anyone!


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Your wrong*

about Brad Lohaus, he was extremely mobile for a 7footer could jump. But had more of an outside game.

Jack couldn't be stopped in the post.


----------



## sofokils (Jun 25, 2003)

Lampe can't dunk? I think it's a joke. Look at this video from yesterday game. Lampe played with poland national team in the qualifying european championship for young men against Serbia and Montenegro:
http://www.pzkosz.pl/v/wideogaleria/2003/walbrzych/4/pol02.mpg 

From what i saw from Lampe, he got amazing shot. I think he is going to be really something special. Yeah, he is not athletic freak like Amere, but hey! He just 18. He'll work on that. He got great work ethic. Since the day he come to USA, he just working and keep improving his game. Lampe started the summer league with terrible game, and finish it in the All-Revue Team, when he just 18!! it's say something about how talented this guy.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Damn, he can dunk*

Not bad either looks like a player to me. We already know he can
motor down the court.

Looks like another urban legend down the tubes.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

anyone 7 foot tall and in the nba can obviously dunk or they would not be there, not to mention that in every article written about his workouts they talked about him dunking with ease

the video put the final nail in the coffin

stupid topic to begin with


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

when i first saw it written without hearing it i was calling him macej lampe. i pronounced the J. or if u wanna use sound then. masej lampay.


----------



## Sofo2NY (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Battlestar</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really considering that really is his nickname.


I'm out... This forum is horrible and I don't know why I even came back here. You guys have no idea about what you're talking about.


----------



## cmaher (Jun 15, 2003)

of course he can dunk

AI can dunk but he doesn't anymore, it is stupid to dunk unless you are trying to scare or put down the other team, its a waste of energy.


----------



## Positive Role Model (May 31, 2003)




----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Those are some nice shots of THE LAMP MAN.

I used to call him May - Seige- Lamp - AY, atleast thats how i thought it was prononuced.


----------



## mdhan (Feb 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sofokils</b>!
> Lampe can't dunk? I think it's a joke. Look at this video from yesterday game. Lampe played with poland national team in the qualifying european championship for young men against Serbia and Montenegro:
> http://www.pzkosz.pl/v/wideogaleria/2003/walbrzych/4/pol02.mpg
> 
> From what i saw from Lampe, he got amazing shot. I think he is going to be really something special. Yeah, he is not athletic freak like Amere, but hey! He just 18. He'll work on that. He got great work ethic. Since the day he come to USA, he just working and keep improving his game. Lampe started the summer league with terrible game, and finish it in the All-Revue Team, when he just 18!! it's say something about how talented this guy.


The first couple of times I watched that clip, I thought it was Lampe who brought the ball up, drove in and dunked. I was like "WTF??? I can't believe he slid to 30th!!!!!". But then I found out that Maciej got a pass right below the basket and went for an easy jam LOL


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

To put it to rest once and for all: Lampe can dunk and it is de facto pronounced Ma-Che Lam-Pae.

(Lampe actually means "lamp" in English)


----------



## Moo2K4 (Jul 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> How do you pronounce this guy's name?
> 
> So far I just call him Magic Lamp.


If I knew, I'd tell you.


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trueorfalse</b>!
> 
> (Lampe actually means "lamp" in English)



What???


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

what par tis it that you dont understand?


----------



## $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ (Aug 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!
> I was Wondering cuz everytime I have seen him play he always lays it in or when he is under the basket he 2 hand taps it. he is 7 feet tall and Slavko I have seen him play once he had 1 dunk but it didn't count although it was funny he was hangin on the rim and his feet were preety much touchin the ground. IMO eddy curry is a better athlete than lampe. lampe is 7-0 270 pounds and has no athletiscm. KAman is a better athlete,


OF COURSE HE CAN DUNK !!!!!! for a 6-11 guy dunking is just as easy as a 5-10 guy like you try to touch a 8 foot ceiling.
slavko i believe can dunk without his feet leaving the ground.
kaman is no better athlete than lampe, you have no idea about what you are talking about, kaman is the least athletic big guy in this year's draft, lampe actually have very good athletic ability and can easily dribble the length of court, i have seen tape of him in world's under 18 tournament and he was really amazing, he played as sf most of time and can easily break opponents down with dribble.
and eddy curry being better athlete than lampe ????? oh plz !!!!!


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Not that I didn't appreciate some of what you said but Eddy Curry is a better athlete than Lampe easy!!


----------



## LupinIV (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> Not that I didn't appreciate some of what you said but Eddy Curry is a better athlete than Lampe easy!!


Well said.

I can't believe some of the things said about Lampe. If I hadn't seen him play I'd think he is the next Nowitzki.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

YO, let the man step into the league and take a couple shots before you people say what kind of a career he's goona have. Alot of people seem to hatin on this guy for some reason (like the simple fact that this thread was even started).

I dont even wanna hear this crap about eddie cury, i think the guy is decent, but he has a long way to go in the league to prove that he is a player let alone a star. Bulls fans think that there young players are by far the best when there rooks havent yet proved anything, and if the bulls are so great why cant they make the playoffs? 

Im obviously a knicks fan but theres no way i can say lampe is better than anyone, THE GUY HASNT PLAYED YET, lets sit back watch a couple of games and then asses the man.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

> I dont even wanna hear this crap about eddie cury, i think the guy is decent, but he has a long way to go in the league to prove that he is a player let alone a star. Bulls fans think that there young players are by far the best when there rooks havent yet proved anything, and if the bulls are so great why cant they make the playoffs?



Man please in a league void of great centers Curry is slowly become a great player. He is becoming a excellent player that's right he is a player and no he is not a star but he has star potential. The Bulls wil be in the playoffs in about 2 years if they keep the 3 C's Crawford, Curry and Chandler.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

^^^^^:laugh: Bulls fans were telling me that 3 years ago. Im not saying eddie doesnt have potential but most bulls fans ( as you've diplayed) think he's the next shaq, and all im saying is that he has yet to prove himself, even in the east. Hell as of right now Kurt Thomas is a better center.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmonty580</b>!
> ^^^^^:laugh: Bulls fans were telling me that 3 years ago. Im not saying eddie doesnt have potential but most bulls fans ( as you've diplayed) think he's the next shaq, and all im saying is that he has yet to prove himself, even in the east. Hell as of right now Kurt Thomas is a better center.


Jmonty, I don't know if you're aware. But Matthew Mauer is one of the best recruiting/scouting minds on these boards. If you'd like to see his work, head over to nbadraft.net.

Thanks!


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

I dont need to see his work, i dont care if he is David Stern or Hubbie Brown, are they gods and everything they say regarding basketball 100% accurate?

If you read what i wrote, im not saying that Curry doesnt have potential, becuase i do think he is a good young player. At the same time Kieth Van Horn was good for a young player and really hasnt progressed since he was a young player. All im saying is that curry is off to a decent start but lets not go over board and say he along with the other bulls youngins are going to carry them into the playoffs in 2 years. How in the world can you say that and be serious? Thats like saying based on the Cavs young talent they will be in the playoffs in the next two years.

Most fans like the rookies that come to there team, and alot of fans seem to go over board with what they think there young players will be. For example im a knicks fan and i hear other knicks fans saying that lampe will be the next Dirk or that Sweetney will play like Elton Brand. Thats like me basing the knicks future on the "fact" that we basically have a Dirk and a Brand along with Houston KVH, maybe Dice, and possibly Milos Vujanic ( who is considered by most knicks fans as a garanteed top pg in league based on his performance against the USA when he out played Davis and Miller, but he hasnt played in the league yet) and saying that we could win an NBA Championship in two years, when the reality is that we'll be lucky to make it out of the first round in two years if we can even make the playoffs. IM not trying to attack Matthew Maurer's comments or his knowledge but just giving my own view, everyone is entitled thier own opinions.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

matthew maurer is just a smart guy that realized that people will pay him to watch players and give his opinion on them

its all about finding a niche and exploiting it

qualifications and intelligence level dont matter in scouting

its not like he got his bachelors from scouting university or anything

scouting is a business in america and hes just one of thousands


i frequent nbadraft.net to find out about europeans

when it comes to college players that i can evaluate with my own eyes, i trust my opinion over theirs


----------

